# ISO hard cheese substitute



## jankey (Oct 14, 2010)

I love parm cheese, but DH hates it.  What is a hard cheese I substitute for him?
Thanks.


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2010)

That depends on what you will be using it for.


----------



## jankey (Oct 14, 2010)

mostly for grating over pasta - also would like to make the little baskets as from melted  parm.


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2010)

You could try Pecorino, Asiago, Romano, or even Manchego to name a few. Depending on why DH hates parm though he may not like these either. Are there other hard aged cheeses he does like?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 14, 2010)

GB said:


> Depending on why DH hates parm though he may not like these either.


 
Exactly.

What does he hate about it?  The taste?

Aged gouda, aged provolone can be grated.  So can a wide variety of peccorinos and Pave Vecchio.

If you have a good cheese store around there will be a variety of aged cheeses that you could taste.


----------



## jankey (Oct 14, 2010)

He says he doesn't like the smell of parm - he like extra sharp white cheddar, also blue, feta even tho soft.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 14, 2010)

Try a Dry aged jack.Just as hard and a lot less sharp.

There are also a couple of mexican cheeses like cotija and enchilado that are semi-hard and crumble good but I don't think they would work for baskest.The cotija is like feta but not tangy and is saltier.the Enchilado is like cotija that has a chili rub on the outside.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 14, 2010)

jankey said:


> He says he doesn't like the smell of parm - he like extra sharp white cheddar, also blue, feta even tho soft.


You might try grating some dry Monterey Jack. It is good on pasta
Give it a try and see.
kadesam


----------



## jet (Oct 14, 2010)

I frequently use chevre where other people would use PR.


----------



## jankey (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks all - I love this place - will try all the suggestions.
Jan


----------

